# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H7 ?

## Danimal

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had info on the mtDNA haplogroup that I belong to, H7.. I have tried to find info about it in the past, but I could never find anything with detailed info on it or where it is believed to have come from, when, where it is most commonly found, etc. The information that I usually find is no more detailed then this- " H7 is a rare branch found at low frequencies in both Europe and the Near East. Further research will better resolve the distribution and historical characteristics of this haplogroup." I would love to know if anyone has more info on it, thanks :)

----------


## Savant

bump?? I found ONE distribution map of it once, on the (now apparently defunct) dna-forums.org

----------


## BeaugrandJacques

I have posted such a distribution on Face Book but I cannot post the link here. To locate the page, log into your Facebook account and search for H7 haplogroup. 

This is essentially the same distribution I had posted on the DNA-forums.


Salutations
Jacques

----------

